# New Portable Texas Sawmill & Austin Sawmill in Texas!!!



## RefinedElements (Oct 20, 2013)

Happy Sunday morning!

I want to let folks around Texas that the Texas Urban Sawmill continues to update our services & equipment. Anyone looking for a reputable, reliable and affordable sawmill? Over the last year, we've had many requests for portable sawmill services and a huge amount of request for reasonably priced 8/4 dimensional lumber. 

So we listened and decided to act! We invested in a Baker 3665D portable sawmill, also called the Blue Streak (as it mills too fast to see......:vs_laugh::vs_laugh. 

We will be the 1st business operating a Baker 3665D sawmill in Texas. For those of you that don't know, this is the sawmill that continues to win and dominate the Great Portable Sawmill Shootout held every other year. An industrial built and highly productive sawmill. Ours has all the bells and whistles including a 8000 lb log loader, turner, de-barker and digital setworks. 

I attached a picture of the Baker at the portable sawmill shootout which they won in 2017 and past years. 

We are locating in Dripping Springs, TX and serve as a Austin Sawmill, San Antonio Sawmill, Houston Sawmill and Dallas Sawmill. We do most our work across central Texas. We do our larger tree re-use projects typically with commercial clients in the Dallas and Houston metropolises. 

We love meeting like-minded folks. So please do not hesitate to call or email us for an appointment. We also save more dead or fallen trees that anyone in Texas as that's our focus. And we charge nothing for picking up trees versus letting them go to waste. 
We are a community focused business. Family & military owned. 

Here is a list of our services


----------



## GreyhoundGuy (Mar 18, 2017)

Devin, I wanted to post and say thank you for the open house that y'all had this past weekend. I was the one with the little gal who was a bit tired. (We had already visited the 4H Fancy Feathers show at Dripping Springs Ranch Park.)

For those of you that are in the area, you've got to go check out Devin and what they're doing. They've got some GORGEOUS cuts of wood coming off some old growth trees!

And Devin, I'll be back out again at another open house when I can come solo. I'd love to see things up close and maybe pick up a few things for the house. We already have plans! 

-Joel


----------

